# Timothy Webster - [Crystal Springs , Mississippi]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Rookie Miss. officer killed with own gun after traffic stop*

*Officer Down: Timothy Webster* - [Crystal Springs , Mississippi]

*Biographical Info*

*Age:* 32

*Additional Info: *Officer Webster attended the Mississippi Law Enforcement Training Academy in March and had recently returned from Iraq. He leaves behind a wife and three children.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Officer Webster was shot and killed following a traffic stop.

*Date of Incident:* August 13, 2005

*Suspect Info: *Police are still looking for the alleged gunman, Christopher Bridges, 19 of Hazlehurst.

The Clarion-Ledger

GALLMAN, Miss. - Sheryl Webster watched Sunday afternoon as more than 100 local, county and state law enforcement officers entered and left the makeshift command post set up at the Copiah County Multipurpose Building to organize the search for her husband's accused killer.

"My husband got killed over a simple traffic stop?" she asked. Crystal Springs police officer Timothy Webster, 32, was shot about 10 p.m. Saturday following a traffic stop on the city's south end near South Jackson Street and Kendall Lane. He was pronounced dead at Hardy Wilson Memorial Hospital in Hazlehurst, Police Chief Richard Anderson said.

*For full story, visit:* http://www.clarionledger.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050815/NEWS01/508150350/1002


----------

